# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Nueva depuradora para Cáceres

## Jonasino

> 4,2 millones de euros en 2015 para una nueva depuradora de aguas residuales
> La inversión global llegará a 50 millones y se prolongará hasta 2017
> 
> La alcaldesa de Cáceres, Elena Nevado, ha confirmado esta mañana que los Presupuestos Generales del Estado contemplan una partida presupuestaria en 2015, de 4,2 millones de euros según ha anunciado, para la construcción de una nueva depuradora de aguas residuales en Cáceres, que de este modo resolverá sus actuales problemas
> Los 4,2 millones serán destinados a trabajos técnicos previos, pero la inversión global estará en torno a 50 millones de euros y se prolongará durante dos anualidades más, 2016 y 2017.
> 
> La obra hidraúlica no supondrá un coste adicional al recibo del agua que pagan los cacereños, ya que se trata de una obra considera de interés general.
> 
> Tal y como adelantó este diario el pasado día 5, el Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente descartaba una ampliación de la actual estación depuradora y optaba por una obra de nueva planta, en el mismo recinto, con el fin de poder resolver también el deficiente saneamiento de la cuenca oeste de la ciudad, debido al mal funcionamiento de las plantas de Capellanías, Aldea Moret y la carretera de Malpartida de Cáceres que se realizaron hace 11 años.


Fuente:http://www.hoy.es/caceres/201412/18/...218102710.html

----------

Varanya (14-ene-2015)

----------

